# Fat Scorpion!



## Sdaji (Oct 22, 2009)

A friend's scorpion had babies, he gave me one and I've been raising it for a while, I think it has been a bit over a year now. It's a very fat little thing! I'm amazed how long they take to molt!


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice with a bit of soy I reckon


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 22, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Nice with a bit of soy I reckon



I don't think I've tried them seasoned, but they are pretty yummy. The meat inside the legs, claws and metasoma ('tail') tastes like prawns. You can road or fry the whole things and they're pretty good. Fried in peanut oil might be okay. Soy might work too if it suits your palate, but I'd prefer chilli sauce if I was going to season them (imagine soy on prawns - not my cup of tea!)


----------



## dottyback (Oct 22, 2009)

awesome photo! am i correct it looks like it has eggs in belly?


----------



## Duke (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice one Sdaji.
Do you have any other shots of the enclosure you keep it in?


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 22, 2009)

Dottyback: No. I tell you what though, if I saw that picture without any context, I would also think it was gravid! It is actually only about 10% of adult size, I don't know what sex it is to be honest, but it is far too young and small to be mature. Incidentally, scorpions are very unusual and have live babies.

Duke: That's the one and only picture I have ever taken of that animal. Its enclosure is a very small, circular take away container, about 6cm across and 3cm high.


----------



## Duke (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah that's the same that I have mine in.


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Oct 22, 2009)

yeh thats a little fatty alright, are u feeding it more than once or twice a week...looks like its gonna pop, is it an elongatus??


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 22, 2009)

dottyback said:


> awesome photo! am i correct it looks like it has eggs in belly?



pretty sure thats just fat? i may stand corrected, but looks like when i used to have to dissect roaches at uni, they had fat globules like that (the yellow goop when you squish em) all attached through their GIT.


----------



## Cuddly_pony (Oct 22, 2009)

My goodness and I thought my cat was obese lol kidding
He/she is very cute tho


----------



## ChrisZhang (Oct 22, 2009)

what do you feed them?


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 22, 2009)

ThatTyeGuy said:


> yeh thats a little fatty alright, are u feeding it more than once or twice a week...looks like its gonna pop, is it an elongatus??



Good call! Yes, it's Urodacus elongatus. I feed it as much as it wants to eat (which might explain its physique! :lol: )

Chris: I feed scorpions cockroaches. Yum!


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Oct 22, 2009)

yeh i have 2 U. Novaehollindae and 7 Lychas M. Obscurus i try not to feed more than once a week


----------



## horsenz (Oct 22, 2009)

tastes like prawns hmmmm be nice with the chill sauce and a side dish of bbq rat i think


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 23, 2009)

horsenz said:


> tastes like prawns hmmmm be nice with the chill sauce and a side dish of bbq rat i think



Don't be ridiculous! No one would eat BBQ rat, especially not after a few beers in QLD!


----------



## Khagan (Oct 23, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> Chris: I feed scorpions cockroaches. Yum!



You sure? Looks like you been feeding it big macs :lol:.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Sdaji,
It looks like its still at first instar, Im pretty sure they are suppose to molt into thier second instar only a couple of weeks after birth, Thats one wierd fat elongatus! :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 23, 2009)

Khagan said:


> You sure? Looks like you been feeding it big macs :lol:.



:lol:

Geck82: It's currently in third instar. When they're in first instar they are white (and very yummy!  ).


----------



## AUSGECKO (Oct 23, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> :lol:
> 
> Geck82: It's currently in third instar. When they're in first instar they are white (and very yummy!  ).


  That makes sense, Its just alot lighter in colour than what im used to seeing in elongatus, but i mostly deal with 5th and 6th instars.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, the smaller instars are much lighter


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 23, 2009)

nice little elo...its about to shed aswell,one of my little ones just moulted into 3rd instar(i have heaps of scorpions)


----------

